# Metal Gear Solid 5 announced



## Cayal (Mar 28, 2009)

Hideo Kojima confirmed Metal Gear Solid will go on with hints it will be Metal Gear Raiden and his story between Metal Gear 2 and Metal Gear 4.  There is also the constant rumour it will be PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 28, 2009)

Nah it must be a new hero, Raiden isnt strong enough as character to be the hero of a series.


----------



## Cayal (Mar 28, 2009)

The image Kojima put up was clearly Raiden. There's a lot to his story, how he became cyborg.


----------



## mygoditsraining (Mar 28, 2009)

Kojima hasn't announced anything, other than that he'll make an announcement at E3.  Yes, the final slides of the keynote strongly hint at MGS 5, and there was a cyber-ninja Raiden up in the top corner, but considering Kojima's previous tendencies towards the diversionary, saying that it's an _official announcement_ is jumping the gun.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 28, 2009)

mygoditsraining said:


> Kojima hasn't announced anything, other than that he'll make an announcement at E3.


 
Beat me to the punch. 

---

Seeing as most things have been covered, I'll throw in my own little thought: if it is Raiden (which seems most likely), then it won't technically be *Metal Gear* _*Solid 5*_, will it? Rather, *Metal Gear Raiden*.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 28, 2009)

Even were the figure like Raiden, so was Major Raikov (the gay Soviet in MGS3).

Personally I'd like Meryl to take the lead in the next MGS. Or, an entirely clean break. I also hope they have someone on codec worth talking to next time. I like MGS4, but Rosemary is just boring as hell, unlike Sigint et al. from MGS3.


----------



## Cayal (Mar 28, 2009)

The figure WAS Raiden, cyborg version and there is no two ways about it.


----------



## Laughing Man (Mar 29, 2009)

NoOOoOoOOoOOOoo...
No more Raiden dammit

Should make it Metal Gear Ocelot... yh revolvers ftw


----------



## mygoditsraining (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.konami.jp/kojima_pro/movie/april_fool/index_j.html

Genius!

Now the question is...was it all a setup for that gag?  Kojima and Konami have a history of making OTT April Fool's jokes.


----------



## Cayal (Apr 3, 2009)

ha that's funny. I was thinking about posting a further reply to what I said before saying the only other person who carries anything like a sword is Campbell who carries a cane and it couldn't have been him.


----------

